# Botox injection for hyperhydrosis



## Robin R (Jul 23, 2010)

Physician is performing bilateral palmar and plantar botulinum toxin injection for hyperhydrosis.  I don't even know where to begin to look for a code! Any suggestions?


----------



## Torilinne (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow...from what I could find this is a subcutaneous injection and should be billed with CPT 64999.  Botox injection for hyperhidrosis of the armpits is 64650, whereas the CPT book instructs to use 64999 for extremities.  Hope this helps!

V Davis, CPC


----------



## Robin R (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you sooooooo much!  You've been a BIG help!!!


----------

